# Reel Seat ??



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I've got a light to medium action(?) five foot trolling rod (?) that I picked up at a local pawn shop a couple of years ago. It looks like it was custom made and has 6 Afco roller guides. The other day I noticed that the reel I had mounted on it was a little loose and when I got to checking I discovered that the forward stay on the reel seat (Fugi) is cracked. 

My question is: can the reel seat be replaced and if so is it worth it?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends usually when building a rod the reel seat goes on from the tip end. That would mean that you would need to strip guides to replace reel seat then rewrap guides back on. It could probably be done for under $100 or you could do it yourself for considerably less.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

A fall-back fix would be to cut the old reel seat off and strip the foam from there to the butt. Get your new reel seat to match the diameter of the rod at the butt end and arbor in place with masking tape, front to back, to overcome the taper. Epoxy the reel seat and butt grip and you're good to go.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I would certainly hate to cut the guides off as they are so well wrapped. The fall-back fix sounds like it would work, but since I have no experience with rod construction I can't quite visualize how this is done. Any recommendations on where I might take it to get an estimate on the cost?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Call me and I'll walk you through it. 850-516-2409


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Joe. It will probably be next week before I would have a chance to sit down with it. I'll try to give you a call when I do.:thumbup:


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

???


----------

